# My Large Cauldron



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

This year's big prop is a new witch. This one is the second of the planned three sisters, the first of which is my flying witch. This new witch is a spin on the old cauldron stirring witch that has been made for years but more to come on that later.

Any witch that has the need to stir needs a cauldron. I've been looking around at the cauldrons that other haunters have made and those few that are available to purchase. I have not found any that really appeal me in shape or size. So I decide to build one...

I started with a 16" plywood circle that I cut on the band saw. I then cut a 1" wide donut off the outside edge of that. I used some plastic mesh I happened to have around to create a basket by stapling it to the outside of the circle on one edge and the inside of the donut on the opposite edge.









I drew a profile on a piece of foam then cut it out and fine tuned it. Once I had a shape I liked I cut 7 more to match the first. I hot glued and fastened them with nails, pushed through the mesh, to the sides. I added a few braces to support the Great Stuff as I filled it. 









I then started filling the voids with Great Stuff. Once the top sections were partially filled I waited for them to start setting up.









Once the top had setup I flipped it over to start on the bottom half. After using 4 cans of Great Stuff on the top half and not completely filling each section I started stuffing pieces of old pool noodle into the voids before filling them. 









. . .


----------



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

*My Large Cauldron (Con't) . . .*

After waiting for the foam to setup I again flipped it. I then added 2 blocks of 2x4 foamed them in so I can attach the handles later.









That brought me to Monday and work. Plenty of time for it to setup completely. I got out the bread knife and started carving away to get rid of the excess foam. I feel like I am at the point of having the shape I was looking for. 









I'll post updates as I continue...


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Good idea. Can't wait to see paint.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks good so far


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

This is turning out to be a cool prop!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking good. Can you finish for this year?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty kewl! Think you might have just enough time to get it done!!


----------



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

MapThePlanet said:


> Pretty kewl! Think you might have just enough time to get it done!!


It should be finished by the end of the weekend. It's got to be integrated into the rest of the new witch prop.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is a great start on your cauldron. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. I just saw the video of your awesome flying witch, it looks so cool!


----------



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

Jack Mac said:


> That is a great start on your cauldron. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. I just saw the video of your awesome flying witch, it looks so cool!


Thanks.


----------

